# Hello from JTgatoring in Sarasota FL!



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

JTgatoring said:


> Just now joining from Sarasota Florida! I currently have a jon boat but I'm interested in getting a microskiff for my saltwater adventures. I have a YouTube channel and a website where I do product reviews and share my outdoor experiences! Right now I've been putting some serious hours on a Thai long tail mud motor and have some big projects with that motor that I think would benefit some microskiff users. So I hope to share some knowledge while gaining some in return!
> 
> View attachment 19101


Welcome. How big was that gator?


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Padre said:


> Welcome. How big was that gator?


That was a 11 foot alligator


----------

